# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من اروع القصائد في الفراق،،،، قصيدة ابن زيدون ..يقول فيها:

## زيد السلماني

أضْحى التَّنائي بديلاً من تَدانينا، 
ونابَ عن طيبِ لُقْيانا تَجافينا

ألا! وقدْ حانَ صُبْحِ البَيْنِ صَبَّحَنا 
حَيْنٌ، فقامَ بِنا لِلحَيْنِ ناعينا

مَن مُبْلِغُ المُلْبِسينا، بانْتِزاحِهِمُ 
حُزْناً، مع الدّهْرِ لا يَبْلى ويُبْلينا

أَنَّ الزّمانَ الذي مازالَ يُضْحِكُنا، 
أُنْساً بِقُرْبِهِمُ، قد عادَ يُبْكينا

غِيظَ العِدا مِن تَساقينا الهوى فَدَعَوا 
بأَنْ نَغَصَّ، فقال الدّهرُ آمينا

فانْحَلَّ ما كان مَعْقوداً بأنفسِنا، 
وانْبَتَّ ما كان مَوْصولاً بأيْدينا

وقدْ نَكونُ، وما يُخْشى تَفَرُّقُنا، 
فاليَومَ نحنُ، وما يُرْجى تَلاقينا

يا ليت شِعْري، ولم نُعْتِبْ أعادِيَكُمْ، 
هل نالَ حظّاً من العُتْبى أَعَادينا

لم نَعْتَقِدْ بَعْدَكُم إلاّ الوفاءَ لَكمْ
رَأْياً، ولم نَتَقَلَّدْ غيرَهُ دِينا

ما حَقُّنا أن تُقِرُّوا عينَ ذي حَسَدٍ
بِنا، ولا أن تُسِرُّوا كاشِحاً فينا

كُنّا نَرى اليأسَ تُسْلينا عَوارِضُهُ، 
وقد يئِسْنا فما لليأسِ يُغْرينا

بنْتُمْ وبِنّا، فما ابْتَلَّتْ جَوانِحُنا 
شوقاً إلَيْكُمْ، ولا جَفَّتْ مآقينا

نَكادُ حينَ تُناجيكُمْ ضَمائرُنا، 
يَقْضي علينا الأسى لو لا تَأَسِّينا

حالَتْ لِفَقْدِكُمُ أيّامنا، فغَدَتْ 
سوداً، وكانت بكمْ بِيضاً ليالينا

إذ جانِبُ العَيشِ طَلْقٌ من تَألُّفِنا،
ومَرْبَعُ اللَّهْوِ صافٍ مِن تَصافِينا

وإذ هَصَرْنا فُنونَ الوَصْلِ دانِيَةً 
قِطافُها، فَجَنَيْنا منهُ ما شِينا

ليُسْقَ عَهْدُكُمُ عَهْدُ السُّرورِ فما
كُنْتُمْ لأَرْواحِنا إلاّ رَياحينا

لا تَحْسَبوا نَأْيَكُمْ عَنَّا يُغَيِّرُنا، 
أنْ طالما غَيَّرَ النَّأْيُ المُحِبِّينا!

واللهِ ما طَلَبَتْ أَهْواؤنا بَدَلاً
مِنْكُمْ، ولا انْصَرَفَتْ عَنْكُمْ أمانينا

يا سارِيَ البَرْقِ غادِ القَصْرَ واسْقِ بِهِ
مَن كان صِرْفَ الهوى والوُدِّ يَسْقينا

واسْألْ هُنالِكَ: هَلْ عَنّى تَذَكُّرُنا 
إلْفاً، تَذَكُّرُهُ أمسى يُعَنِّينا

ويا نَسيمَ الصَّبا بَلِّغْ تَحِيَّتَنا 
من لو على البُعْدِ حَيَّا كان يُحْيينا

فهل أرى الدّهرَ يَقْضينا مُساعَفَةً 
مِنْهُ، وإنْ لم يَكُنْ غِبّاً تَقَاضِينا

رَبِيْبُ مُلْكٍ كأَنَّ اللهَ أنْشأَهُ 
مِسْكاً، وقدَّرَ إنْشاءَ الوَرَى طِينا

أو صاغَهُ وَرِقاً مَحْضاً، وتَوَّجَهُ 
مِن ناصِعِ التِّبْرِ إبْداعاً وتَحْسينا

إذا تَأَوَّدَ آدَتْهُ، رَفاهِيَةً، 
تُومُ العُقودِ، وأَدْمَتْهُ البُرَى لينا

كانتْ لهُ الشّمسُ ظِئْراً في أَكِلَّتِهِ، 
بلْ ما تَجَلَّى لها إلا أَحايِينا

كأنّما أُثْبِتَتْ، في صَحْنِ وَجْنَتِهِ،
زُهْرُ الكواكِبِ تَعْويذاً وتَزْيِينا

ما ضَرَّ أن لم تَكُنْ أكْفاءَهُ شَرَفا،ً 
وفي المَوَدَّةِ كافٍ من تَكافينا؟

يا رَوْضَةً طالما أَجْنَتْ لواحِظَنا 
وَرْداً، جَلاهُ الصِّبا غَضّاً، ونِسْرينا

ويا حَياةً تَمَلَّيْنا، بزَهْرَتِها، 
مُنىً ضُروباً، ولذّاتٍ أَفَانِينا

ويا نَعيماً خَطَرْنا، مِن غَضارَتِهِ،
في وَشْيِ نُعْمى، سَحَبْنا ذَيْلَهُ حينا

لَسْنا نُسَمّيكَ إجْلالاً وتَكْرُمَةً، 
وقَدْرُكَ المُعْتَلي عنْ ذاكَ يُغْنينا

إذا انْفَردْتَ وما شُورِكْتَ في صِفَةٍ 
فَحَسْبُنا الوَصْفُ إيْضاحاً وتَبْيينا

يا جَنّةَ الخُلْدِ أُبْدِلْنا، بسِدْرَتها 
والكَوْثَرِ العَذْبِ، زَقُّوماً وغِسْلينا

كأنّنا لم نَبِتْ، والوَصْلُ ثالِثُنا، 
والسَّعْدُ قد غَضَّ مِن أَجْفانِ واشِينا

إن كان قد عَزَّ في الدّنيا اللّقاءُ بِكُمْ 
في مَوقِفِ الحَشْرِ نَلْقاكُمْ وتَلْقُونا

سِرَّانِ في الخاطِرِ الظَّلْماءِ يَكْتُمُنا،
حتى يَكادَ لِسانُ الصّبْحِ يُفْشينا

لا غَرْوَ في أنْ ذَكَرْنا الحُزْنَ حينَ نَهَتْ
عَنْهُ النُّهى، وتَرَكْنا الصَّبْرَ ناسينا

إنّا قَرَأْنا الأسى، يومَ النَّوى، سُوَراً
مكتوبَةً، وأَخَذْنا الصَّبْرَ تَلْقينا

أما هَواكَ، فَلَمْ نَعْدِلْ بِمَنْهَلِهِ 
شُرْباً وإن كانَ يُرْوينا فَيُظْمينا

لم نَجْفُ أُفْقَ جَمالٍ أنتَ كوكَبُهُ 
سَالِينَ عَنْهُ، ولم نَهْجُرْهُ قالينا

ولا اخْتِياراً تجنَّبْناهُ عن كَثَبٍ،
لكن عَدَتْنا على كُرْهٍ، عَوَادينا

نَأْسى عَلَيْكَ إذا حُثَّتْ، مُشَعْشَعَةً 
فينا الشَّمولُ، وغَنَّانا مُغَنِّينا

لا أكْؤُسُ الرَّاحِ تُبْدي مِن شَمائلِنا 
سيما ارتِياحٍ، ولا الأَوْتارُ تُلْهِينا

دُومي على العَهْدِ، ما دُمْنا، مُحافِظَةً 
فالحُرُّ مَن دانَ إنصافاً كما دِينا

فما اسْتَعَضْنا خَليلاً مِنْكِ يَحْبِسُنا 
ولا اسْتَفَدْنا حَبيباً عنْكِ يَثْنينا

ولو صَبا نَحْوَنا، مِن عُلْوِ مَطْلَعِهِ، 
بَدْرُ الدُّجى لم يَكُنْ حاشاكِ يُصْبِينا

أبْكي وَفاءً، وإن لم تَبْذُلي صِلَةً، 
فالطَّيْفُ يُقْنِعُنا، والذِّكْرُ يَكْفينا

وفي الجَوابِ مَتاعٌ، إن شَفَعْتِ بِهِ
بِيضَ الأَيَادي، التي مازِلْتِ تُولِينا

عليْكِ مِنّا سَلامُ اللهِ ما بَقِيَتْ
صَبابَةٌ بِكِ نُخْفيها، فَتُخْفينا

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> إن كان قد عَزَّ في الدّنيا اللّقاءُ بِكُمْ 
> في مَوقِفِ الحَشْرِ نَلْقاكُمْ وتَلْقُونا



أحس البيت لو كان كذا أفضل :

إن كان قدْ عزّ في الدنيا اللقاءُ بكُمْ
في جنةِ الخلد نلقاكُم ويكْفِينا
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## آل عامر

جزى الله القائل والناقل خيرا....

وحقيقة أعجبني استدراك الأخت المصونة وفقهاالله لكل خير ، وجمعنا الله جميعا بمن نحب في دار كرامته

----------


## توبة

> أحس البيت لو كان كذا أفضل :
> [CENTER]إن كان قدْ عزّ في الدنيا اللقاءُ بكُمْ
> في جنةِ الخلد نلقاكُم ويكْفِينا[/CENT


قال الله تعالى ((الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلاالمتقين))
لعل اختياركِ للقافية  يا أمل كان ليناسب قصيد ابن زيدون لولا هذا البيت،
ما ضَرَّ أن لم تَكُنْ أكْفاءَهُ شَرَفا،ً 
وفي المَوَدَّةِ كافٍ من تكافينا؟
مارأيكِ؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> قال الله تعالى ((الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلاالمتقين))
> لعل اختياركِ للقافية  يا أمل كان ليناسب قصيد ابن زيدون لولا هذا البيت،
> ما ضَرَّ أن لم تَكُنْ أكْفاءَهُ شَرَفا،ً 
> وفي المَوَدَّةِ كافٍ من تكافينا؟
> مارأيكِ؟


لم أدقق في هذا البيت ومعناه ، وكان همي فقط تغيير جملة ( موقف الحشر ) لأني لا أرى في الحشر لذة وراحة  ،  فماذا بعد الحشر ؟ جنة أم نار ؟ هذا هو الأهم .
أما ( يكفينا ) فأتوقع أفضل أو أصح من ( تلقونا ) ، ففيها عيب واضح لكن ما أدري بالضبط ماذا يسمى في علم العروض . هل هو سناد ردف أو حذو ؟!

من يفيدنا ؟

----------


## لامية العرب

السلام عليكم
أشكرك يا أخي زيد نقل موفق لقصيدة من روائع قصائد الفراق ولكن ألحظ فيها عدة تجاوزات





> غِيظَ العِدا مِن تَساقينا الهوى فَدَعَوا 
> بأَنْ نَغَصَّ، فقال الدّهرُ آمينا


استعمال الدهر فيما لا يصح استعماله




> لم نَعْتَقِدْ بَعْدَكُم إلاّ الوفاءَ لَكمْ
> رَأْياً، ولم نَتَقَلَّدْ غيرَهُ دِينا


(ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه)





> رَبِيْبُ مُلْكٍ كأَنَّ اللهَ أنْشأَهُ 
> مِسْكاً، وقدَّرَ إنْشاءَ الوَرَى طِينا


مبالغة ممقوتة في التشبيه




> إذا انْفَردْتَ وما شُورِكْتَ في صِفَةٍ 
> فَحَسْبُنا الوَصْفُ إيْضاحاً وتَبْيينا


مبالغة في الوصف تخرج القاريء من تذوق القصيدة وما فيها من جماليات إلى النفور منها 





> يا جَنّةَ الخُلْدِ أُبْدِلْنا، بسِدْرَتها 
> والكَوْثَرِ العَذْبِ، زَقُّوماً وغِسْلينا


مقارنة أو موازنة مرفوضة




> لا أكْؤُسُ الرَّاحِ تُبْدي مِن شَمائلِنا 
> سيما ارتِياحٍ، ولا الأَوْتارُ تُلْهِينا


؟؟ الشعراء غالبا يسيئون إلى أنفسهم إما بمبالغة أو مجاهرة


بالإضافة الى تعليق الأخت الأمل الراحل وتغيير في اللفظ نقل النفوس إلى معنى راق معبر

ولكن إليك يا شاعر الأندلس ويا بحتري الغرب 



> عليْكِ مِنّا سَلامُ اللهِ ما بَقِيَتْ
> صَبابَةٌ بِكِ نُخْفيها، فَتُخْفينا


و لأن المعنى في بطن الشاعر فيبقى النقد بالإشارة دون تفصيل واتهام

----------


## زيد السلماني

بارك الله فيكم اخواني في ما ابدوتموه من ملحوظات . الا انني لم اقل هذه القصيدة حتى تصلحوا لي ما ورد فيها من ابيات مشكلة . واني يجب علي ان انقلها كما وردتنا من الشاعر ولا نعدل فيها شيئا لأن ذلك يعد من النحل والأنتحال  . وجزاكم الله كل خير ...........

----------

